# Fubared Emergency Vehicle Images



## SFC_Allen (Aug 19, 2007)

Need to post the new pics of the NJSP. Earle


----------



## camarors (Dec 24, 2005)




----------



## farmer64th (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a picture of the trucks I use for a rural fire department. 1 water truck, 1 pumper, and 1 utility truck.


----------



## CraigO (Feb 12, 2010)

Here's a few of my faves...


----------



## CraigO (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## jitte (Aug 26, 2009)

There have been some sweet vehicles shown, I really liked the old airport emergency truck. Here are a few of mine.

The first one is a Transformer that says "To Punish and Enslave"


----------

